# I have moved this forum



## Brendan Burgess (30 Mar 2010)

When setting up this forum, I had thought that the questions would be about stamp duty and mortgages. But it is primarily about building and planning issues, so I think it falls more naturally under Homes and Gardens. 

Should the few questions on mortgages and stamp duty for sites, return to the Mortgages forum? 

Brendan


----------



## Sconhome (30 Mar 2010)

I think what few questions that come up on stamp duty and mortgages should stay as this forum has covered a lot of ground to do with self build and its all related.

I would vote for it remaining.

Sean


----------



## onq (30 Mar 2010)

admin said:


> When setting up this forum, I had thought that the questions would be about stamp duty and mortgages. But it is primarily about building and planning issues, so I think it falls more naturally under Homes and Gardens.
> 
> Should the few questions on mortgages and stamp duty for sites, return to the Mortgages forum?
> 
> Brendan



I'd say the title Sites,  planning, self-builds and extensions may have attracted the posts you mention...

Its up to people to split their posts between planning and finacial issues in relation to houses.
There is a possibility that we may get less hits now we're down the page, but I think this won't happen.
OTC I think that relocating us beside Homes and Gardens makes a huge amount of sense in terms of "grouped topics".
Because of the themed cut in topics between financial and non-financial in relation to homes it migh be useful to have:

*Mortgages  and buying and selling homes

*on the other side of the line divider from Homes and Gardens in order that all the "home" forums can be seen together within a small visual scan.

Reviewing the other forums I note that the Askaboutbusiness Forum, might be better placed in the non-financial section along with Askaboutlaw. 
While funding the business is definitely a financial matter, there seems to be no questions about funding on page one, so it may also be moot.

You may wish to further theme the forums within each divide or consider arranging them in alphabetical order for ease of discovery.
This may cause a difficulty in terms of changing the "look" overnight, but it could also renew interest and prompt reading of other forums.
This would work like re-location of goods on Supermarket shelves - its annoying but it makes you walk past goods you might not otherwise have seen before.

HTH

ONQ.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Mar 2010)

> t migh be useful to have:
> 
> *Mortgages  and buying and selling homes
> 
> *on the other side of the line divider from Homes and Gardens in  order that all the "home" forums can be seen together within a small  visual scan.



ONQ - what an interesting idea. You really are thinking outside the box. I have implemented this immediately to see what it looks like.

Much better than my other idea of having a section to deal with "homes - financial and non-financial" 

The rough order of the forums is their level of importance. So I don't really want to put them in alphabetical order.  Putting Mortgages so low down might be a problem. 
But we will see how it works. 

Most of the Askaboutbusiness questions are about money, tax, borrowing etc. So I think that they fall under General Financial Issues. 

We might give Askaboutlaw more prominence. Or maybe an unemployed solicitor would set up their own forum on the topic? 

Keep all the suggestions coming, but stay on the trolley. 

Brendan


----------



## onq (4 Apr 2010)

I have to fall off the trolley regularly in order to think laterally.   

Getting "out of my box" usually leaves me in an inebriated condition...



ONQ.


----------

